# 2017 AFX Pit Stop Holographic Theater Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the review on the AFX Pit Stop Holographic Theater. Read more here:

https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc-slotcars.com/speed-inc---tomy-afx-review-site/home/2017-afx-product-reviews/2017-afx-pit-stop-holographic-theater

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ThankYou for the review Paul......thank you very much.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Always read & appreciate your reviews! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Thank You for the review Paul......thank you very much.


I'm about as "Low-Tech" as you can get.. :freak:
(Ask Al Pink, or ANYONE Who Knows Me..) 
Will there be a "Version", that Does NOT require a smartphone or apps.??

just put the batteries (or plug into transformer) turn on, & away it goes!!

Probably needs an "ON/OFF" switch, & some sensor to start it w/ You get the car "Inside" the Pit Lane Space (???) 

I'm 59 & head'n 'Fer 60... use an older "Flip Phone",.. yadda...
just "Wonder'n" (seriously)..

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm about as "Low-Tech" as you can get.. :freak:
> (Ask Al Pink, or ANYONE Who Knows Me..)
> Will there be a "Version", that Does NOT require a smartphone or apps.??
> 
> ...


Bubba,
Sorry, to the best of my knowledge there is nothing else in the works that meets your requirements :frown2:. Steve realizes this item will not work for all, but hopes it will bring in kids and grandkids. Unfortunately, us technically challenged folks have to do with what is already out there. BTW, I am older than you are :grin2:

Charlie


----------

